# 75 gallon FW to SW conversion



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So I'm new to the saltwater hobby, and decided to video my progress of my project. Here is the link to the first video. 

YouTube - 75 gallon saltwater aquarium project ep. 1

I have a looong way to go and I know it. But Rome wasn't built in a day right


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm the same way. I've got a 55 gallon FW that I converted to SW and right now I just have about 16lbs of LR and a turbo snail and 2 hermit crabs. The stuff is just too expensive for me to shell out all that much at once.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So when I added the sand I didn't pre rinse. So as you can imagine it's cloudy buts it's clearing up just by changing the filter pads. But to quicken the progress I may try this DIY method. 3x8 sock filter on an old Poland spring 6gallon jug


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So the aquarium has been running for a week. Last week I added raw shrimp. My house stunk because the shrimp decomposing or whatever the term is. Here is a look at the test I just took.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Let the game begin!!


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is that a good or bad reference? Haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a good thing.

*rotating smile


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Now I guess I just sit and wait a few weeks huh


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, just watch the numbers now.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong. After the tank cycles I do a water change? I watched a video on YouTube and that was what the guy did. *c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, you should do a 25% water change once the tank has finished cycling.


----------



## Salgado (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello Mike. Im also doing a 75 from scratch... just got my Rodi system and a tank from CL.... with a stand and canopy...

Hey used to live in Lowell, Lakeview Ave for 12 years... now in Seattle area..!


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the tank 2 weeks in. Sand has settled and the water is looking pretty good. LMy levels are still high but atleast the water is clear. Sal I now live in S Lowell but I grew up next to the Bartlett in the Acre


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

air bubbles from power heads are going to cause creep issues(salt crap all over,possibly loweringS.G.) .Ditch the bubbles ,there not necessary in salt water. Tank looks good!


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Coral, air bubbles are gone. I just noticed that I have a little white hairs on the rock. Good/bad? I'm running the standard bulb from the freshwater light. I'm sure it's good for now but what is recommended for a soft coral reef tank in the future?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

light should be in 10,000 K or higher.Actinics are nice addition and add decent coloring/also good a.m before main and p.m after main.14,000 K has nice blue right in it but actinics are still recommeneded.Wattage wise ;crank it up! I had [email protected] 250 watts 14,000 k metal halides(which was nice,but expensive{electricity=$40 a month aprox} and created a lot of heat.Now using LED.Without PAR meter most anyone gets is comparison with out "real" numbers.I have [email protected] 4' current true lumen pro strips on 75 g.The wattage for the metal halides was 6.6 per gallon(pretty high by most standards) but need to remember that salt "cuts light" the deeper you need light(salt is solid and light has to go through it in your water).The LEDS are definately brighter(to eye) than MH.I ramp them up ;2 come on,1-2 hr later 2more, than 1hr later 2more(full blast by mid day) then I ramp back down the same,having 4 led moon lights on at night.The same 6 LED run my 180g freshwater at high light level.Many use T5ho with good results also.I won't need to replace a bulb for aprox.5 years(that and elec savings with less heat make LED very worth while. Long answer,sorry hope this helps alittle.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes kinda. The LEDs are expensive I'm sure


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

more reasonable reply to lighting question would be check out MY 29 gallon reef in progress by rosseg.He just upgraded for very reasonable price(t5 ho I think).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

EVO Quad 48" LED Aquarium Light Marine Coral Reef Saltwater Lunar 64X 3 Watt 3W | eBay


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So as I stated in earlier posts, it's going to be a slow process. I will most likely get that lamp you posted from eBay, but for now I grabbed a 50/50 bulb to get me started. It's not much but I'm progressing everyday


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## madeleinegout (Oct 23, 2012)

I think its better to upgrade in more gallons...But you need to be patient to wait because its really slow to process..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2012)

Subbed..this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

The start of week 3 and my Ammonia levels are coming down and my nitrites are going up*h/b*h/b*h/b*banana dance*chicken dance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*W


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So today I noticed some yellow color on my sand, and it looks like I may be getting some coraline alge stating to grow on my live rock. I know the coraline is good, but what about the yellow on my sand?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yellow will turn to Brown. Diatoms, natural occurance in our systems. They will take care of themselves, no need to be alarmed.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

I knew I could count on you to give me a solid answer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mikeyp1055 said:


> I knew I could count on you to give me a solid answer.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

So this morning I woke up and found this in my tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Asterina Starfish. Can be detrimental to corals, some try to get rid of them, some leave them alone. I've got em in my tank with no issues. I keep an eye on em. Up to you.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

It must be a hardy starfish seeing that my levels are still a little high


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

It is, its like Aiptasia, its a pest also, can live in anything.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oooooo


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mikeyp1055 said:


> Oooooo


LOL, yea, pretty much.
Reefkeeping Magazine - Reefkeeping 101


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> LOL, yea, pretty much.
> Reefkeeping Magazine - Reefkeeping 101


Read it earlier when you first told me what it was*NA*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Going out of my mind waiting for this thing to cycle. Any ideas what else I can do/need for this thing? 
One project I am planning on doing is setting up the barrels for the RO/DI system when I get the extra coin. 

I am 85% finished with the DIY protien skimmer project.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a waiting game now.


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just did a water check. Ammonia=0, Nitrite =2.0 it's getting there, also noticed the other morning a snail in the tank


----------



## Mikeyp1055 (Oct 13, 2012)

My tank is completely cycled, so I added a couple snails and HC and 2 chromis. One fish didn't make 12hrs. When I get home I will check my numbers again but what should I do if my numbers are still good?


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm new but I'll ask. Are your numbers still good? If so, did the Chromis look like it had been beaten by the other? Everyone says no matter how many CHromis you buy, you'll only end up with one. Hope everything else is good with your tank.


----------

